
Basic CS Reading List – M. Douglas McIlroy (2010) - kercker
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~doug/booklist
======
platz
Are you sure this list is "Basic"? for example "Gedanken Experiments
Concerning Flows at High Reynolds Number"?

This list seems more like a set of specialized studies for an 'elective' topic
course.

~~~
nograpes
They aren't real books. This is a joke.

~~~
fao_
The one by EWD appears to be real
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340...](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340.html)

Edit: Ok, I admit it's not a _book_...

~~~
abecedarius
The joke in this case is that it's the only one of these titles that's real.
(Probably the only.)

------
timtadh
My favorite is you have all these pun titles and then:

> The Humble Programmer - E. W. Dijkstra

Which is actually the title of that essay by Dijkstra!
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EW...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/EWD/transcriptions/EWD03xx/EWD340.html)
I guess this guy really doesn't think much of that essay?

~~~
jacobolus
I assume the joke is about Dijkstra and “humble”.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11796926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11796926)

------
kwhitefoot
Hilarious.

"The Fellowship of Bacchus - P. Naur" is especially amusing as Backus and Naur
were reputed to not get on.

------
abecedarius
These are hilarious. I'm sure I'm not alone in saying some of them zipped
right past me. E.g. "The Fellowship of Bacchus - P. Naur" \- ???

~~~
gavinpc
Accordingly, I guess that "Trajan" (a real "Roman Emperor") is an
interpolation of ACM Turing alum Robert Endre Tarjan, the developer of several
important algorithms and data structures.

------
snake_plissken
Briefing for a Recursive Descent into Hell - Benoit Mandelbrot

Brilliant!

